# Inpatient Hospital Care after Surgery



## tracey224 (Jul 15, 2011)

The surgeon I work for performs surgery on a patient, and the patient is then admitted inpatient for 2-3 days before discharge home.  It is normal for this surgery that a patient spends 2-3 days inpatient.  My surgeon believes he can bill for the subsequent hospital care (99231 or 99232) visits each day, and a hospital discharge service (99238) on discharge.  I believe that these are global to the surgical package because these visits would be typical postoperative follow up care.  Any help would be appreciated to ensure proper billing.


----------



## LindaEV (Jul 15, 2011)

The hospital visits and discharge are not billable. They are all part of the surgical package.


----------



## LindaEV (Jul 15, 2011)

http://www.cms.gov/manuals/downloads/clm104c12.pdf

http://www.codapedia.com/article_298_Global-Surgical-Package.cfm


----------

